# All injectors bad at 81K miles (92 Maxima) likely story?



## suleozev (Oct 25, 2005)

Finally, I have a more comprehensive diagnosis done on my 92 Maxima.
Here is the list: Needs new timing belt (after 47K miles/6years)
Needs O2 and TPS sensors
Needs all 6 injectors replaced
The most costly part of the story is the injectors (the dealer says they are all pretty "cooked", whatever that means...)
I can get the rest done, but if the injectors need to be replaced, I won't do it. How can he tell that they are all "cooked" without really opening up the engine (they did all of this within one hour of labor)
Also, another mechanic tells me replacing the injectors is a labor-intensive thing ($500 of labor), but he said he can clean them up with little cost. How can one clean the injectors and put them back in in no time, but needs a lot more time to replace them? What am I missing here?
Is this a likely story to have all of your injectors bad at 81K miles?
Also, the dealer said most of the time when they replace a timing belt, they do not replace timing XX (something that escapes me), which shortens the life of the belt. What component can it be? 
Please help, I'm trying to decide whether to get a new car, or get this one fixed!!


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

suleozev said:


> Finally, I have a more comprehensive diagnosis done on my 92 Maxima.
> Here is the list: Needs new timing belt (after 47K miles/6years)
> Needs O2 and TPS sensors
> Needs all 6 injectors replaced
> ...


Go to another dealer, they sound like rip-off artists. 

I seriously doubt all six injectors are "cooked", and the labor to take them out or replace them is one and the same.

The timing XX, I'm not sure about. I've never did a belt change on my old max. Generally, the water pump is changed with the T-belt as a precautionary measure, since it's right there.

Honestly, I would be willing to bet your car is still worth keeping. Maybe I'm bias because my 94 maxima gave me very few problems until it was wrecked at 150k miles.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

does the car still run? if it does check the injector urself. simply turn the car on and disconnected the electrical connector from each injector (one at a time) if the injectors are fine and working properly then the engine performance will change right when you disconnect each injector. Remember to connect each injector back before you test the next one. Also injectors are something you want to not replace until they are fully out, not if they/ you think they are bad. I would never change them if someone told me they need to be changed. If the car is running fine then don't listen to them, injectors are very expensive and the labor is aswell. If you have a bit of experience with cars you can do it urself it not hard at all. save urself $500 in one hour or so, depending on ur skills. lookhere make sure to check both links (look and here I put 2 different links) and as for the TPS and the O2 sensor you can do that aswell very simple jobs.here is TPS check and replacementand here is O2 sensor check and replacement. Why dont you ask friends if they know a mechanic that can do these thing for you (if you cant do them). A mechanic would charge you a lot less than the dealer/shop. As for the timing have someone do it cause thats a bit more advance but heres the link if you want to see what has to be done


----------



## suleozev (Oct 25, 2005)

*Traded my baby in today *

I took it to a 3rd place. The circuit inside the injectors was not functioning. Noticed the drop in gas milage. I don't believe the bs about the timing belt anymore... Sensors were also questionable, the guy I took it to said he could not find anything wrong with them. But the injectors were the whole story, they are way to expensive to replace. I could have forced it, but it got me really worried. Gave up... I wish I knew more about car repair but I am completely stupid when it comes to that. Thank you all for your help.
Sule


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I wish you'd have talked to some of us more before you did that...
injectors can fail either electrically or mechanically.... often they are just clogged with gunk and need a good cleaning. there are chemicals that can be forced through the fuel rail and through the injectors without taking them off the car. But if they are electrically failed, they must be replaced.

If the engine was running, then all 6 injectors couldn't have been bad. BUT.. it's often a good idea to replace all 6 when doing them.. I suggest usually buying a set of 6 used from somewhere, then swapping out the bad ones. they are easy to check and replace once you have the intake manifold off. replacing the injectors is a 2 hour job, which is about $130 in labor, NOT $500.. you will need about $30 in gaskets as well, so you're looking at about $350 or so for the entire repair, including $100-150 for a set of used injectors.


the timing belt tensioner is the part they were probably talking about replacing. often they are not replaced. I usually do them on every 2nd timing belt (belt change at 60k miles- inspect tensioner. always replace both belt and tensioner at 120K miles). also replace the water pump at every change, as they usually last around 100k miles before going out. it's behind the timing belt, so you have to pull the belt off to change the pump. not a job you want to do every other year, so replace them all for peace of mind.

Where are you located? I'm sure someone here could have referred you to a member or mechanic that knows what they're doing and could have done it for a lot cheaper.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Injectors*



suleozev said:


> I took it to a 3rd place. The circuit inside the injectors was not functioning. Noticed the drop in gas milage. I don't believe the bs about the timing belt anymore... Sensors were also questionable, the guy I took it to said he could not find anything wrong with them. But the injectors were the whole story, they are way to expensive to replace. I could have forced it, but it got me really worried. Gave up... I wish I knew more about car repair but I am completely stupid when it comes to that. Thank you all for your help.
> Sule


My friend, I have a similar story to yours. In terms of timing belt/water pump, labor is the same to change both so it needs to be done every 60k miles for the timing belt, because if yours breaks, the valves will crash into the pistons.

In terms of injectors, here's the numbers I found: it costs about $125 PER injector and $2 per O-ring so in parts alone, it costs $800 and they wanted to charge me $500 in labor. The labor is the same to replace one or to replace all 6, but I doubt all 6 are bad. Do what I did. I bought a set of used injectors from a member here and then sent them out to be sonically cleaned. Check out my posts and you'll see two companies I recommend.
If you change them, all 3 on the same cylinder bank should be the same, so typically, you don't change just one, but at least 3, but preferrably all 6, since you have to take off the top of the intake manifold to get to the injectors. Check out my posts. I also have listed the exact procedure under "fuel-and-air" that answers many of your questions.

So all together, I dropped a bill of $1300 by alot. I spent $100 on used injectors. I then spent $135 to get all 6 cleaned to like new condition. I then spent $400 to get them installed. So I spent slightly over $600 rather than $1300 by using my brain instead of my pocket.

My advice is to get the injectors done, althought it's expensive. The VG series motor is like a tank and once done, will last forever. Try techtron fuel injector cleaner in the fuel tank or go to one of those jiffy lube places and pay the $60 bucks for them to run cleaning fluid right into the fuel rail as opposed to via the gas tank. If it doesn't help, buy a used set of injectors, send them out to be cleaned, and when they come back, keep your existing set as a spare. You have 5 out 6 as good.

Good luck


----------

